# GIF of vicious Elbow KO



## Stickgrappler (Nov 5, 2014)

Made 6 GIFs of vicious elbow KO in Muay Thai fight






Enjoy 5 more here:

[URL]http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/11/gif-of-vicious-elbow-ko-from-muay-thai.html[/url]


----------

